# Fuente de Poder para CNC como evitar Retorno



## renyklever (Ene 5, 2011)

Buenas noches chicos, construi un equipo CNC partiendo con toda la informacion que hay en este foro, Gracias a Danilo,

Pero se me presenta un problema con mi fuente de poder al poner en funcionamiento el equipo, los motores me hacen un retorno que calienta el transformador y en ocasiones los quema.

Un poco de historia y trayectoria de las diferentes fuentes que he utilizado.

Con 5V 2A es muy poca la corriente y los motores se comportan muy suaves, sin fuerza.
Con 8V 2A al parecer la ideal, motores un poco mas fuertes, pero no con la potencia deseada.
Con 12v2A motores con mucha fuerza, pero las fuentes se queman, y los motores se calientan un poco.

Consegui unos motores mas grandes los cuales calientan menos con 12V, pero sigue calentadose mucho el transformador.

Sera que existe alguna manera de bloquear el retorno hacia el transformados, he colocados diodos, zener entre otros, pero o me bajan el consumo o se queman, 

Gracias de antemano, 

espero poder contar con su ayuda,

Saludos

renyk


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2011)

¿ Podrías publicar el esquema de tu fuente y de uno de los driver´s de los motores PaP ?


----------



## renyklever (Ene 5, 2011)

Te anexo el circuito del driver, en cuanto a mi fuente de poder, estoy colocando trasnformadores regulares,  de esos que se compran en cualquier electronica, son como los de celular, pero de 12V 2Am. son sellados, tambien he colocado fuentes de pc, pero con 12V se me calientan mucho.

gracias

renyk

Ver el archivo adjunto 22330


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2011)

¿ Tienes datos de los motores ?

Esa lámpara que figura en el esquema, ¿ De que potencia es ? 

En apariencia tu fuente es chica, estimo que necesitas 1 transformador por cada motor, o un único transformador de mucha mayor capacidad.


----------



## renyklever (Ene 5, 2011)

La lampara la elimine, los motores son diferentes, deben ser tres o cuatro modelos, entre ellos el Vexta PK266

gracias

saludos

renyk


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2011)

Mide el consumo de corriente de 1 motor en baja velocidad.
Ese driver NO es muy apto para el estado de posición retenida (Frenado) del motor ni para velocidades muy bajas.


----------



## renyklever (Ene 6, 2011)

Buenos dias fogonazo, Te comento que trabaja tan bien tanto en alta como en baja velocidad, en cuanto a como medir el consumo, podrias ayudarme?

gracias de antemano.

saludos

renyk


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2011)

renyklever dijo:


> Buenos dias fogonazo, Te comento que trabaja tan bien tanto en alta como en baja velocidad, en cuanto a como medir el consumo, podrias ayudarme?....



No dije que no controle bien en baja velocidad, sino que NO es apto.

Los controladores de motor PaP (Decentes) trabajan a tensión de salida variable, a mayor frecuencia , mayor tensión aplicada a las bobinas, esto es para compensar el efecto inductivo de las bobinas de los motores al aumentar la frecuencia de operación y no sobre-excitarlos a frecuencias de operación bajas o detenido, que se traduce en sobre-consumo y calentamiento de la fuente y el motor, justamente a bajas RPM.

Un paliativo de esto era la lámpara en serie con la alimentación que tenía el controlador.

Para medir el consumo intercalas un capacitor electrolítico de unos 220µF en paralelo con este una resistencia de 0,100Ω 5W, este conjunto en serie entre tu fuente y el controlador.

Con tu multímetro tomas la tensión que aparece sobre la resistencia al estar funcionando tu motor, por Ley de Ohm calculas el consumo.

Por ejemplo, si tienes una tensión de 1V, tu consumo será de (Aproximadamente) 10A


----------



## renyklever (Ene 6, 2011)

Fogonazo, Antes que nada agradecido con tu ayuda, y espero no mal interpretes mi proximo comentario...

Primero que nada reconozco , no se mucho de electronica, me gusta mucho ser autodidacta, y se ma hace facil armar cosas segun manuales.

Te comendo que he armado ya varios drivers, con motores de diferente marca y tamaño, y por supuesto fuente de corriente variables, se han comportado bien y son tan rapido o lentos segun como los necesito, he tenido horas encendido el equipo y no he tenido problemas de temperatura.

He aprendido que el ABC del motor paso a paso es, a mayor velocidad menor fuerza, y a menor velocidad mayor torque, siempre y cuando tengas la corriente indicada.

Todos con este driver que te indique, el cual te parece que no es indicado para esto y mi paracer muy economica para su fabricacion.

Medire el amperaje segun me indicas y podre observar cuanto necesito, pero tambien te comento que me extraña mucho la parte del amperaje porque hasta donde se puedo estar colocando una fuente de pc la cual arroja 10A y si este solo necesita 2, pues 2 usara. el detalle se me presenta en el retorno de la corriente del motor hacia la fuente, quisiera evitarla, es lo que no se.

Te comento en la noche que tal me fue con la medicion que me indicas,

Gracias de antemano por todo

saludos

renyk


----------



## lubeck (Ene 6, 2011)

Lo mas seguro es que estes exitando dos bobinas al mismo tiempo para mantener el torque....

eso duplica el consumo si es de 2A consume 4A aprox.... mi consejo es que bajes la tension , y lo alimentes con una fuente de PC... y es normal que calienten un poco despues de un rato de uso continuo....


----------



## renyklever (Ene 6, 2011)

Gracias Lubeck, pregunto, es normal que calienten, tal como dice el dicho como plancha de chino, al extremo de no poder tocarlos con la mano mas de 5segundos.

Yo uso en ocasiones una fuente de PC, y con 5V es muy suave el torque, pero con 12 se me calienta muchisimo el motor.

Gracias de nuevo.

saludos

renyk


----------



## lubeck (Ene 6, 2011)

> es normal que calienten, tal como dice el dicho como plancha de chino, al extremo de no poder tocarlos con la mano mas de 5segundos.


no... calientan pero no tanto



> Yo uso en ocasiones una fuente de PC, y con 5V es muy suave el torque, pero con 12 se me calienta muchisimo el motor.


Mira...

tengo un motor cuyas especificaciones las desconozco, excepto que es de 1.8° 2A (por Bobina) 4A energizadas dos...

le puse 12v utilizando una fuente de 2A y calento como mencionas, y sin fuerza....
coloque 12v utilizando una fuente de 15A, calento como mencionas, pero con una fuerza brutal...
coloque 5v utilizando una fuente de 15A, temperatura normal (calientito al rato de uso), con fuerza brutal....

no recuerdo la resistencia interna...

espero te sirva mi experiencia.... y tomes tus conclusiones....

te recomiendo que busques sus especificaciones tecnicas para mejores resultados...


----------



## renyklever (Ene 6, 2011)

Muy interesante, el detalle es conseguir una fuente de 5V 15A, sabras de alguien que la haya fabricado, o tienes algun link.

Otra cosita, como hacer cuando necesitas combinar tres motores con un solo driver que controla los tres, que voltaje usarias, multiplicas por 3 todo, o los separarias.

saludos y gracias

renyk


----------



## lubeck (Ene 6, 2011)

yo arme esta...
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fte15a/index.htm

incluso puse el transformador de 15A con solo un puente rectificador de 15A SIN regulador.... y funciona bien....

el voltaje es el mismo(depende del conjunto de los motores, obviamente), si los tres son de 5v entonces con una fuente de 5v esta bien mas o menos, lo que debe suministrar es el amperaje suficiente es decir si cada uno consume 4a entonces deberia suministrar 12A mas su respectiva tolerancia...


----------



## renyklever (Ene 6, 2011)

Pregunto, que transformador le colocaste, debe ser mostroso, grande, aqui en vnzla cuesta conseguir ese tipo de transformador, habra alguna forma de hacerlo sin el transformador.

saludos


renyk


----------



## lubeck (Ene 6, 2011)

> Pregunto, que transformador le colocaste,


sip es grande.... me costo como 10 o 15usd es... si mal no recuerdo 12-0-12 24v a 15A.... para bajarlo a 5v utilice el link que te puse...
e hice una prueba con un otro trafo que desconozco su amperaje y voltaje pero tambien es un poco grande.... y dapocos mas de 5v y ahi solo le puse el puente rectificador y un condensador de 2200uF a 100v(o algo asi)...

el meoyo del asunto es que cuides el voltaje y el amperaje....



> abra alguna forma de hacerlo sin el transformador.



no he probado con una fuente conmutada (de PC) pero en teoria de unos 350w creo que surte 14A en 12v y como 30A en 5v.... deberia funcionar sin problemas....

pero es un poco mas cara...


----------



## renyklever (Ene 6, 2011)

JEJEJE, estoy en una oficina de Sistemas, y tengo una buena cantidad de case, descontinuadas y viejitos pero con sus fuentes en perfectas condiciones, el detalle, es llevarlas a 8V, 

Te comento no recuerdo si fuiste tu o alguien mas en otro tema, que me indicaron que utilizara esta fuente con 5V como tierra y 12V como positivo, al hacerlo lo llevas a 8V y eso es justo lo que necesito, pero cuando la conecto al puerto paralelo del driver, se apaga automaticamente la fuente, esto supongo que se debe a que coinciden los 5V con tierra del PC,

Tengas alguna recomendacion para evitar este apagado.

gracias

renyk


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2011)

renyklever dijo:


> .....He aprendido que el ABC del motor paso a paso es, a mayor velocidad menor fuerza, y a menor velocidad mayor torque, siempre y cuando tengas la corriente indicada.


Justamente para compensar ese efecto es que se trabaja a tensión variable, cuando el motor gira a muchas RPM se le aplica mayor tensión para que no pierda torque.
Y por el contrario cuando gira a pocas RPM se disminuye la tensión para evitar recalentamiento o incluso quemar el motor.


> Todos con este driver que te indique, el cual te parece que no es indicado para esto y mi paracer muy economica para su fabricacion.


¿ Y yo dije lo contrario ?
Ese es un driver que funciona correctamente, pero lo único que hace es aplicar tensión a las bobinas en la secuencia correcta, *NO* detecta el consumo de las mismas *NI* corrige los parámetros de funcionamiento del motor.
Por eso mismo es que pierde torque a medida que aumenta la velocidad y provoca recalentamientos en bajas velocidades.

Si necesita mejores prestaciones hay que emplear drivers mas sofisticados.

Mira, como ejemplo, el datasheet del *L297* como hace para medir/ajustar/limitar las corrientes de las bobinas del motor.

El síntoma que estas describiendo, es calentamiento por Sobre-consumo


----------



## renyklever (Ene 7, 2011)

Caramba, eso si esta bueno,

Gracias fogonazo, muy bueno el comentario.

Te comento que tengo adicional a mis driver una tarjeta toshiba de esas chinas. y me he guiado por el comportamiento de esta comparando mi driver y ha sido practicamente el mismo.

O sera que las toshibas chinas son de mala calidad y pierden torque a mas velocidad, por eso me sentia tranquilo cuando perdi fuerza.

Ahora pregunto de nuevo, tengo manera de usar otro controlador que me ayude a manipular el voltaje a utilizar, sin dejer mi controlador original.

gracias de nuevo.

saludos

renyk


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2011)

Saliiéndose un poco, pero NO mucho del tema, esa era la función de la lámpara de tu esquema.

Al existir un alto consumo, la lámpara se encendía, aumenta la resistencia interna (De la lámpara) y con esto regulaba (limitaba) la corriente hacia las bobinas.

Por el contrario al disminuir el consumo, la lámpara se iba apagando, disminuía la resistencia interna y permitía el paso de una mayor intensidad a las bobinas.

Ahora viene la parte en que tu debes analizar cuanto tiempo-esfuerzo deseas invertir en reformar o re-diseñar el driver.
Por lo que cuentas este te ha dado buen resultado, y uno con control de tensión NO es lo que se pueda llamar "sencillo"

¿ Mediste el consumo ?


----------



## renyklever (Ene 7, 2011)

NO he podido medirlo, este fin de semana lo hare, mi primer driver lo hice con la lampara, pero las que colocaba por mas pequeñas que fuesen siempre me restaban toda la fuerza al motor, girando este con muy poca velocidad y fuerza, luego me cambie a resistencia menores a 1k, variandolas desde 5w hasta unos 25, pero se calentaban demasiado.

que lampara me sugieres, o tienes algun circuito que me ayude, de verdad me gusta mucho este driver, es full sencillo y tambien es mas facil conseguir sus componentes,

gracias

renyk


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2011)

renyklever dijo:


> ....que lampara me sugieres, o tienes algun circuito que me ayude, de verdad me gusta mucho este driver, es full sencillo y tambien es mas facil conseguir sus componentes....


Depende del consumo del motor.
Pero sería una lámpara de automotor, por ejemplo la de los faros principales y habría que ver si conectar uno o ambos filamentos.


----------



## renyklever (Ene 7, 2011)

Hay estubo mi error, crees que por tratar de usar lamparas de linterna, el consumo se me iva todo hacia la lampara?

pruebo hoy mismo con una de carro que tengo disponible, importa el voltaje?

gracias

renyk


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2011)

renyklever dijo:


> Hay estubo mi error, crees que por tratar de usar lamparas de linterna, el consumo se me iva todo hacia la lampara?
> 
> pruebo hoy mismo con una de carro que tengo disponible, importa el voltaje?...


En el peor caso debe ser capás de soportar sin quemarse la tensión de la fuente del motor.


----------



## renyklever (Ene 7, 2011)

Fogonazo, ya la medi, me da entre 4 y 5 AMP, puse una bombilla de carro y tienes toda la razon, me da mas potencia a cualquier velocidad, pero siento que aun me falta un poco de fuerza, y tampoco es tan rapida como he visto otros motores trabajando,

Crees que tenga ver con el driver o me falta hacer para lograr un poco mas de torque y velocidad.

Adicional a esto, crees que una lampara mas pequeña que se mantenga encendida me ayude mejor.

de verdad gracias, he tenido mucha ayuda de ti en esto.

saludos

renyk


----------



## alejandrozama (Ene 10, 2011)

hola que tal oye ya checaste esta pagina

http://www.esteca55.com.ar/proyectos.html

ahi hay dos interfaz y varios drivers. se ven muy bien, bueno que lo juzguen los que tenga mayor experiencia, ya que yo no he tenido el presupuesto para realizar uno.

una cosa importante es un reductor de tencion a unos pocos segundos de que el motor no se mueva, osea que baje la tension cuando los motores estan frenados, esto para evitar calentamientos


----------



## renyklever (Ene 12, 2011)

Alejandro, ese driver al parecer es maravilloso, pero ya tengo mis planos y circuitos montado, lo tengo entre mis proyectos pendientes.

Fogonazo, te comento que me fue muy bien con la bombilla de carro, se comporta muy estable, ya no calienta mi motor ni fuente, pregunto... solo me falta un poquito de fuerza, aunque mejoro siento que le falta un poco, sabras de algun tipo de resistencia que me pueda reemplazar la bombilla y que no se queme, o alguna medida en las resistencia, pero que me permita un poco mas de flujo de corriente.

gracias de antemano,

saludos

renyk


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2011)

renyklever dijo:


> .....Fogonazo, te comento que me fue muy bien con la bombilla de carro, se comporta muy estable, ya no calienta mi motor ni fuente, pregunto... solo me falta un poquito de fuerza, .....


Si colocaste la lámpara de Alta-Baja de automóvil, prueba poner en paralelo ambos filamentos y esto en serie con tu driver.
También puedes probar lámparas de mayor potencia, la idea es que a _bajas_ RPM el motor *NO* se caliente.


----------



## renyklever (Ene 12, 2011)

Perdon no me explique bien, deseo es mas velocidad y fuerza, en lento esta ok, necesito es mas torque al colocar mas velocidad.

Le puse fue la bombilla de dos contactos, crees que con la de alta baja, resuelva un poco mas?

gracias

renyk


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2011)

Y yo entendí eso.
Para lograrlo debes aplicar mayor tensión al motor, pero sin que esa corriente sea excesiva cuando el motor trabaja a *bajas RPM*, que es cuando se nota.

¿ Y por que se nota a bajas RPM ? porque al bajar la frecuencia de operación del motor el efecto de la impedancia de las bobinas se hace menor, por ende aumenta la corriente que las circula y consecuentemente el calentamiento

Es decir, si aumentas la tensión al motor consigues mayor velocidad, pero también consigues algo indeseado que es recalentamiento de motor y fuente, que se notará en baja velocidad (Frecuencia).

Hay que llegar a una relación de compromiso entre torque (Potencia) del motor y excesivo consumo en baja frecuencia (Velocidad)

Por esto es que siempre estoy comentando "Bajas RPM", aunque tu consulta sea por "Altas RPM"


----------



## renyklever (Ene 12, 2011)

Copiado el mensaje, gracias fogonazo,

saludos

renyk


----------

